# Paradigm is looking for staff shooters !



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

With the recent release of our *S.O.S* stabilizer and *C.T.A* string arrester *, Paradigm Archery* is now on the hunt for staff shooters !

After much consideration we are instituting a " *PRIDE * " staff.

We are looking for individuals who posses *PRIDE*.... *P*rofessionalism...* R*espect ...*I*ntegrity...*D*edication...*E*xcellence........you must have *PRIDE* in our sport...* PRIDE * in helping others...and* PRIDE* in our products.

If you would like to be part of the *PRIDE*, please send your resume or bio to:

[email protected]


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Official PRIDE member....There's a reason they call him king.*

FEAR THE PRIDE !


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

e mail sent


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

email sent


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*WOW*... Thanks for all the e-mails guys, keep'em coming :thumbs_up

Its nice to see all the fine folks out there with *PRIDE*


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Many of you asked for a target length *S.O.S*, look for *E*xtend-*A*- *L*ength *S.O.S* target tubes coming soon....


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

PRIDE! Awesome looking pieces of equipment!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks gator. :thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Sweet, looking forward to the extenders for target. My Paradigm setup is extremely well made and well designed. I love the tuneablity of the system.

can't wait to see more new things soon.

thenson


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Terry....I hope work slows down a bit so you can get out in the woods more with that nasty looking Merlin !


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cool.:thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

For those of you that do not know Alan...AKA ....*Nuts&bolts*, he is arguably one of the most knowledgable and helpful members Archery talk has ever had. Alan has helped more people with more issues than any other person I have seen on AT, and stands for what the *PRIDE* is all about.

Its a great pleasure to welcome him to the *PRIDE* :thumbs_up


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

*PRIDE Shooter*

e-mail sent... hope to hear from you soon!!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ah, you let the *CAT* out of the bag.

Proud to be part of the *PRIDE!*


Been putting the equipment through my usual testing.
When I'm done with my testing, I will let you guys know what I've found out.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Alan....I look forward to your reviews. :thumbs_up


----------



## joe bridge (Nov 9, 2007)

so who else ended up getting in?


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I think Im in I got an email this morning . And I agreed to it. So I am 98% sure Im in. Glad to be aboard !!:teeth:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> Well I think Im in I got an email this morning . And I agreed to it. So I am 98% sure Im in. Glad to be aboard !!:teeth:


We feel your work with children should be rewarded...welcome to the *PRIDE*


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank You so much. :teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Willy-an (Mar 8, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> We feel your work with children should be rewarded...welcome to the *PRIDE*


I totaly agree, he should be rewarded.

Those kids need all the help they could get, 
and ParadigmArchery felt that it's your turn now, bowjoe1972


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone else make the PRIDE team??


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

still havn't heard back yet so i have no clue........


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks like a quality made product


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Paradigm*

By far the best, and most tunable stabilizer on the market.

Shawn:thumbs_up


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Whether I make the staff or not I respect them*

I've seen a couple of post in this thread, asking if the list is out or "have we made it on the team". Let me say I've noticed that Paradigm really is doing a good job on selesting the staff. I received and email asking me for my AT id, and then I saw where they post another shooter announcement because of what the archer does with children. That right there lets me know atleast this company is actually reading our resumes and checking into who their shooters are, wanting my ID lets me know they want to see what I'm posting and if I'm helping the archery community, if I'm a "post flamer" or if I help the sport out . I commend them, some companies pick staff because of location, shooting ablity, popularity, or to sell more products, not because the shooter has heart and actually cares about the sport. Please don't flame me I said "Some companies" not all companies. It really makes me feel good the see a company who cares enough about the sport and their product, to make sure they are getting the very best staff to promote their product. So whether I make it or not I just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to see who I am.
kn


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Sent you an email


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> I've seen a couple of post in this thread, asking if the list is out or "have we made it on the team". Let me say I've noticed that Paradigm really is doing a good job on selesting the staff. I received and email asking me for my AT id, and then I saw where they post another shooter announcement because of what the archer does with children. That right there lets me know atleast this company is actually reading our resumes and checking into who their shooters are, wanting my ID lets me know they want to see what I'm posting and if I'm helping the archery community, if I'm a "post flamer" or if I help the sport out . I commend them, some companies pick staff because of location, shooting ablity, popularity, or to sell more products, not because the shooter has heart and actually cares about the sport. Please don't flame me I said "Some companies" not all companies. It really makes me feel good the see a company who cares enough about the sport and their product, to make sure they are getting the very best staff to promote their product. So whether I make it or not I just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to see who I am.
> kn


awesome POST!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Truly well put!


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*Thanks, Paradigm*

 Thank you for bring me on the awesome staff that you are building. Proud to be part of the Pride!!!!!!!! Recieved my stabilizer today and WOW is all I can say . This is a well made product and the carbon wrap look really awesome. I cannot wait to get it set up and shooting. Looking forward to a very long working relationship with this company and the new products that are sure to come. Blessings, J. C.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

miss shooter said:


> Thank you for bring me on the awesome staff that you are building. Proud to be part of the Pride!!!!!!!! Recieved my stabilizer today and WOW is all I can say . This is a well made product and the carbon wrap look really awesome. I cannot wait to get it set up and shooting. Looking forward to a very long working relationship with this company and the new products that are sure to come. Blessings, J. C.


Thanks J.C...It's great to have you aboard, it was a pleasure speaking to you on the phone, what a small world. :wink:

Welcome to the S.O.S experience.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

email sent. Sounds like a great company


----------



## Redmist (Mar 31, 2006)

Email Sent


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*???*

Anybody heard anything? I sent a bio/resume in but haven't heard anything. Hoping to hear soon, I really like the looks of the stabs.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

*V-Bars*

Are you planning on having V-Bars any time soon? When will the target E.A.L's be avaible?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

BULLDOG25 said:


> Are you planning on having V-Bars any time soon? When will the target E.A.L's be avaible?


We are not working on V-bars just yet....the first lot of *X**-tubes* (extension tubes) have already been spoken for....the next lot should be ready to go in about 3 weeks.

The *X**-tubes* work *exceptionally *well, further establishing the S.O.S as the most advanced , functional, and adaptable stabilizer ever designed.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

e mail and pm sent


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

U have a bm


----------



## Ninja_Archer (Dec 31, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

